# Rechner bleibt stehen



## kingkutschat (14. September 2004)

Ich hab ein verdammt ärgerliches Problem mit meinem rechner und weis echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Immer wenn ich ihn einschalte läuft er so ca. 
10 min  und dann bleibt er einfach stehen (das Bild friehrt ein).
Erst dachte ich es läge an meinem neuen Ram-Modul doch als ich es wieder entfernte war es immernoch so.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Lösung ?


----------

